# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  tour du lịch nghỉ dưỡng 4 ngày tại bãi lữ resort, du lịch nghỉ dưỡng tại bãi lữ 2/9/2

## huyen_dulichdongxuan2010

*Du lịch nghỉ dưỡng tại Bãi Lữ Resort*

 *Mã Tour:* *ĐXT*_0986231858
* Thời gian: 4 ngày / 3 đêm* * Phương tiên: ôtô đời mới* * Giá : liên hệ*  Khởi hành *: dự kiến*      Bãi Lữ (còn có tên gọi : Lữ Sơn) là một địa danh nằm trong địa phận 02  xã Nghi Yên và Nghi Tiến huyện Nghi Lộc tinh Nghệ An- Việt Nam; Bãi Lữ  cách Thành phố Vinh 25km, cách thủ đô Hà Nội 270km.
*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Bãi Lữ Resort* 
*05h00*_:_ Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch Đồng Xuân* đón quý khách tại điểm tập trung khởi hành đi Khu du lịch sinh thái biển Bãi Lữ Resort. 
*12h00*_:_ Đến Bãi Lữ nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. 
*16h00*_:_ Chiều quý khách tự do tắm biển Bãi Lữ. Cảm nhận sự mát lạnh của biển xanh nơi đây. 
*18h30*_:_ Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại Bãi Lữ Resort. 

*Ngày 02: Bãi Lữ Resort* 
*07h00*: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách tự do khám phá  vẻ đẹp tiêm ẩn của khu du lịch sinh thái biển Bãi Lữ, tham quan tượng  phật Thích Ca Mâu Ny, Vạn Lý Trường Thành thu nhỏ... 
*11h30*: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. 
    Chiều quý khách tập trung tham gia các trò chơi Game show (Liên hệ với  chúng tôi để có kịch bản) trên biển do nhóm điều hành cảu  dulichcaocap.vn tổ chức hoặc tự do tắm biển Bãi Lữ. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm  tại Bãi Lữ Resort. 

*Ngày 03: Bãi Lữ Resort* 
*07h00*: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Tự do tắm biển theo chương trình. 
*11h30*: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. 
    Chiều quý khách tự do tắm biển, ăn tối với chương trình Gala Dinner đặc  biệt cùng chương trình sân khấu vui nhộn hoành tráng và nghỉ đêm tại  Bãi Lữ Resort. 

*Ngày 04: Bãi Lữ Resort - Hà Nội* 
*07h00*: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.Tự do tắm biển theo chương trình, chuẩn bị hành lý. 
*11h30*: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Trả phòng khách sạn. Qúy khách lên xe về Hà Nội. 
*18h30*: Về đến Hà Nội, chia tay qúy khách. Kết thúc chương trình.


 *Báo giá trọn gói 01 Quý khách: Hotline: 043. 557 9288.*  *   (Áp dụng cho đoàn 40 khách trở lên )*  ** Báo giá bao gồm:*
     v     Xe ôtô máy lạnh, đời mới 45 chỗ Aero Spce đưa đón theo chương trình tham quan.
     v     Nghỉ đêm tại Bãi Lữ Resort  02 đêm. Ở 02 khách/phòng. Ăn sáng buffet tại Resort.
     v     Ăn các bữa chính theo chương trình. Mức ăn 120.000 vnđ/bữa/khách ( Không bao gồm đồ uống)
     v     Ăn 01 bữa tiệc buffet. Mức ăn 300.000 vnđ/khách
     v     Phí tổ chức chương trình *Team - Building*. Phí Setup giao lưu văn nghệ *“Ấn tượng đêm Bãi Lữ ”:*  Sân khấu,  phông màn, âm thanh, ánh sáng, hoát náo viên giỏi.
     v     Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm theo đoàn suốt tuyến.
     v     Bảo hiểm du lịch mức đền bù cao nhất 20.000.000 tr/vụ.
     v     Nước uống + khăn lạnh + thuốc chống say trên xe.
     v     Quà  tặng, mũ *Du Lịch Đồng Xuân ...*
 ** Không bao gồm:*
     v     Chi phí cá nhân, đồ uống, giặt là điện thoại tại khách sạn.
     v     Thuế VAT  10 %.
 ** Quy định thanh toán đối với khách hàng là trẻ em*
     v     Trẻ em từ 6 đến 7 tuổi thu 50 % phí dịch vụ ( ăn riêng, ngủ chung cùng bố mẹ).
     v     Trẻ em từ 8 đến 10 tuổi thu 75 % phí dịch vụ ( ăn riêng, ngủ chung cùng bố mẹ).
     v     Từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính bằng người lớn
 ** Chú ý:*
     v     Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm đầy đủ các chi tiết về: Họ tên, năm  sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch và số điện thoại liên lạc của khách để chuẩn  bị hồ sơ đoàn tham quan.
 Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:  PHÒNG DU LỊCH NỘI ĐỊA.  CÔNG TY TNHH MTV THƯƠNG MẠI  - DU LỊCH ĐỒNG XUÂN * DONG XUAN TOURIST Co., Ltd.  VPGD: P302 - Số 22 Phố Nhân Hòa - P. Nhân Chính - Thanh Xuân - Hà Nội - Việt Nam.  Hotline: 043.557 9288 - 0904 074 882.  Tel :Frown: +84.4) 3557 9288 - 04.6328 3531 - 04.6674 2993 *Fax:            (+84.4) 3555 8774      .  E-mail:  *sales@dongxuantourist.com  -  info@dongxuantourist.com*  Website: *www.dulichdongxuan.com  - www.dongxuantourist.com*

----------

